# Noul Magazin CLAUS CAR



## klaus car (Mar 16, 2012)

Va ascultam.
Va intelegem. 
Va ajutam!!! De acea sa deschis ptuntru dumneavoastra noul magazin KLAUS CAR..

Prin profesionalism, daruire, ambitie si tehnologie vrem sa oferim clientilor nostrii cele mai bune servicii, cele mai bune preturi si o modalitate cat mai utila de a comanda piesele dorite. Stim ca fiecare client are nevoie de atentie in mod special in identificarea celei mai bune solutii pentru masina sa si de aceea vrem sa va oferim un sistem personalizat de magazin on-line cu cele mai bune piese auto la cele mai bune preturi. 

La noi gasiti toata gama de marci auto , a fost infiintat cu scopul de a oferi clientilor sai o modalitate utila si usor accesibila de a cauta si comanda produsele dorite. Calitatea pieselor auto, preturile mici, economia de timp, profesionalismul, calitatea serviciilor cat si livrarea rapida prin curierat sunt doar cateva din avantajele pe care le veti intalni ca si client al nostru . Magazin Piese Auto Online - Piese Auto Ieftine - Piese Auto - Piese Auto Originale

Contact
Mobil: +40 723 390 087 [email protected] 
Mobil: +40 727 401 306 [email protected]
Mobil: +40 741 166 136 [email protected] 
Mobil: +40 741 166 134
Mobil: +40 769 646 181 Magazin Piese Auto Online - Piese Auto Ieftine - Piese Auto - Piese Auto Originale 
Mobil: +40 785 099 209 


Locatie 
Va asteptam oricand la sediul nostru 
Str. Siminocului,Nr.28,Sector 3 Bucuresti

Program Lucru: 
Luni-Vineri: 09:00 - 18:00 
Sambata: 09:00 - 13:00


----------



## ciubi (Mar 16, 2012)

*Va Recomand!*

Este unul dintre putinele magazine in care daca intri te vei simti ca la tine acasa!! 
Anul trecut inainte de periada de toamna am cumparat de la ei cauciucurile de iarna si mi-au mai dat si 2 sticle de lichid de parbriz cadou!! se merita cu adevarat!!! :waving:


----------

